#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Books

## 5161440

Guidelines for Technical Planning for On-Site Emergencies 
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ISBN: 081690653XSee More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Books

----------


## 5161440

Guidelines for Process Safety Fundamentals in General Plant Operations
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0816905649

----------


## 5161440

Guidelines for Process Safety Documentation
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0816906254

----------


## 5161440

Guidelines for Use of Vapor Cloud Dispersion Models 
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0816907021

----------


## 5161440

All About Chemical Engineering
Guidelines for Evaluating Process Plant Buildings for External Explosions and Fires (Center for Chemical Process Safety) 
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0816906467

----------


## 5161440

Guidelines for Developing Quantitative Safety Risk Criteria 
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0470261404

----------


## 5161440

Guidelines for Facility Siting and Layout
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISBN: 0816908990

----------


## 5161440

Guidelines for Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities 
Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) (Author)



download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

CD: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (Credit to f81aa --> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  )

ISBN: 0816908982

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

Years ago I bought Fire Protection in Chemical, Petrochemical, and Hydrocarbon Processing Facilities in its printed version. It came with a CD-ROM containing maintenance forms.

Id like to share this CD and an errata published by CCPS. The download link is:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## rrkumar50

thanks for the books, Keep doing

----------


## mengazaa

reupload please
Thanks

----------


## mutrosa

Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Muhammad Hani

All short URL deleted. Please upload again.

See More: Center for Chemical Process Safety (CCPS) Books

----------


## GambitX

URL deleted. Please upload again.

----------


## Jader Marques

What new link to download CCPS books?(2017)

----------


## Jader Marques

Someone has a link to download the  Guidelines for Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling Systems?

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
If available* Please upload " The Guidelines for Pressure Relief and Effluent Handling Systems 2nd ed. "
thank you in advance

----------


## dhavalmeets

can somebody please share the link for Guidelines for facility siting and layout. Above links for the same are not working.
Thanks.

----------


## pavanps

None of the links are working
Upload again please
Thanks in advance

----------

